# Two day report from St. Andrew Bay



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey all,

The old man and I put the boat in the water for the first time in about 3 weeks on Monday, then again today.

Monday - we put in over by Tyndall AFB and ran a few of the little bayous over that way around 7am. We were mainly experimenting with some new tackle and looking for a good redfish hole. I managed to land my first redfish over there, but he was too small, so we got a photo and off he went. We managed to boat 7 or 8 trout, but all too small. Lots of fun, though. The only other thing of note were the mullet. We had two nets in the boat, but couldn't get them into shallow enough water for the nets we had. Last stop before the dock was the Tyndall Bridge. We rigged up with some previously frozen shrimp and dropped off by the bridge pylons. Between us we pulled up 5 black bass, but none longer than about 6 inches. A good day all around, though.

Wednesday - Put in at the Panama City Marina around 6:30am and ran to the third point out, south side of the bay, moving east. It has no name that I'm aware of, but it's one beyond freshwater bayou. We came across about 3 million acres of little rain minnows and menhaden (obvious exaggeration) - they were everywhere. The tide was moving in on us and we weren't having a lot of luck. We moved west down the beach towards freshwater bayou and started getting some bites. Again, plenty of specks, but no keepers. Dad hooked up a good sized pompano that we got into the boat (and is now in the fridge). My highlight of the day, though, was getting into a school of ladyfish. We got 2 in the boat - now I have some shark bait for next week.

The tackle for both days was pretty simple - I was throwing mirrodine twitch baits (red head white body, and blue body) and a weedless minnow I rigged. Dad was throwing chartreuse grub and a silver spoon. Nothing really stood out across both days except for the twitch baits. I'm in love with those. Tight lines!

-R.


----------

